# I think I canget back to machining now.



## Billh50 (Mar 2, 2017)

Been a very busy week with health problems. Still have constant pain but it's sometimes bearable. Won't know if the bone scan shows any cancer or not til at least Monday. If that goes well I should be good get some stuff done in the next couple weeks.
Of course when it gets warmer I have a new project. A friend looked at the wife's truck and found the frame cracked. So I will have to get under and see what can be done to fix that.
Beginning to think it never ends.


----------



## wawoodman (Mar 2, 2017)

Here's hoping for best of luck with everything. Don't give up.


----------



## David S (Mar 2, 2017)

Hope all goes well Bill.  I want to see that horizontal mill making stuff.

David


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 2, 2017)

Let me know when it's OK to sit and work on the prints again Bill. No rush at this end.


----------



## Billh50 (Mar 2, 2017)

I am clear anytime you are.


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 2, 2017)

Good luck Bill, hoping for some good news for you.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 2, 2017)

I'll call tomorrow evening Bill.


----------



## willthedancer (Mar 2, 2017)

Mend well.

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Billh50 (Mar 3, 2017)

Looks like the bones are clear. So will discuss the next step in 2 weeks.


----------



## FLguy (Mar 3, 2017)

Billh50 said:


> Looks like the bones are clear. So will discuss the next step in 2 weeks.


   Great!! Now hope the docs can get your pain to go away!!!!


----------



## Billh50 (Mar 3, 2017)

Guess I will be discussing the next step with the doc  sooner. Waiting for doc to call back as I now have blood in my urine again.


----------



## kvt (Mar 3, 2017)

Well it great on that part,   but take care  and see what the doc says on the other stuff.


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 3, 2017)

Billh50 said:


> Been a very busy week with health problems. Still have constant pain but it's sometimes bearable. Won't know if the bone scan shows any cancer or not til at least Monday. If that goes well I should be good get some stuff done in the next couple weeks.
> Of course when it gets warmer I have a new project. A friend looked at the wife's truck and found the frame cracked. So I will have to get under and see what can be done to fix that.
> Beginning to think it never ends.


Bill, when your down its when everything hits the fan. My wife and I have been thru the ringer for the past 38 years. Never ends always one thing or another. Try to keep up bang another bill comes. Now besides the epidural shot to pay have an er bill to come. 
My problems may be different but I sure can understand where your coming from. I keep trying but keep getting beat down. 
I'm hoping and doing lots of praying to be healthy and do the right things . Praying for pain relief and no cancer , strength and SAFTEY . Thank you Lord.


----------



## Joncooey (Mar 8, 2017)

We're all fighting Gravity and the constant side-effects of living on Oxygen.  (Pretty reactive stuff).  Still glad every day to have been allowed to be a player.  My prayers are always for Strength, Guidance and Wisdom.  Sometimes a little Extra help when things get real bad. 
  Keep fighting the good fight Bill.

  Jon.


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 13, 2017)

Bill I've kicked and beat up but have been fortunate in life. If' their's any thing I can do to help, just ask me maby I can help a little.
Thanks scruffy ron


----------



## Billh50 (Mar 14, 2017)

I do appreciate the thoughts and a few who have helped so far. Just had a scan done and iy seems all the pain I am getting is due to the cancer getting into the tissue where the prostate was. Not too much they can do but try other hormone shots as the Lupron isn't doing much anymore. So it will be new shots and pain meds from now on. The pain is very little when standing so I will be in the shop more as the weather gets warmer. I can sit for a couple hours a day before the pain starts getting worse. So that isn't too bad for now. I guess it will get worse in the future. But I am not even thinking about that right now.
I might be asking for some help in the near future putting some holes through a couple parts that are too large for my mini-lathe though.


----------

